# What is it REALLY like?



## CanadaBound2121 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've gotten some mixed reviews from people that I know that have moved to Canada (mostly Ontario). Some say it's great while others say it's terrible; there's a high cost of living relative to income, people are unfriendly if not downright mean, and drivers are nuts. My husband and I want to move up there because he could sponsor me, but I won't go someplace where we can't survive financially and/or emotionally. We have no real ties to where we're at now (moved for work) but I don't mind it here. I like how close we are to Boston and NYC.

I'd like to know people's _real_ experiences moving up there. How difficult is it to achieve the same quality of life you had in the US? Make friends?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Where exactly do you want to live? Because that can make a difference.


----------



## CanadaBound2121 (Dec 3, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Where exactly do you want to live? Because that can make a difference.


Hi there,

My husband is from a city called Saint Catherines, so I'm guessing we would be settling with his parents until we can find our own place in that area. Though my hubby also says he wants to move to Alberta as well since he says there are tons of jobs, so I guess either one of those.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


CanadaBound2121 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My husband is from a city called Saint Catherines, so I'm guessing we would be settling with his parents until we can find our own place in that area. Though my hubby also says he wants to move to Alberta as well since he says there are tons of jobs, so I guess either one of those.


Welcome to the Forum!

You will have to carefully measure the pros and cons of living in either place. I'm in Alberta (Edmonton), and there's an excessive demand of workers in every single field. However, the weather can be a significant roadblock, right now it feels like -24°F.

Now, if you have lived in RI, NY or near Philly; you'll find this small city peaceful and a nice place to live, and locals (Edmontonians) are always willing to help others.

In terms of quality of life:
* Health Care is free
* Tax wise, this province is the second lowest in the Country
* Disposable income is much higher 

To make friends, that's 100% up to you. But, I must tell you: There are people from all over the world, and Americans from every single state.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Barry hyds (Dec 5, 2012)

*fantastic*

Hi Guys, I have just registered for Expat, this is my first post.
Having been here for eighteen months (Ontario) we love it, we are 90 minutes from Ottawa on the river, we didn’t want to move from the uk to another city, our kids are 11 and 9 we wanted a good stable place with plenty of outdoor sports a good education and quality of life. The people are so friendly here, they nod and say "howyadoin" when passing in the street, the community spirit is unbelievable, people are generally pretty honest, we never lock our doors when we leave and the locals thought I was mad when I bought a chain lock for my bike. I could go on for hours, if you want a specific answer I will be pleased to help if I can.
Barry.


----------



## structured01 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi CanadaBound, I am a Canadian with an American citizen partner and looking to sponsor her to Canada within the next few years. Having traveled extensively across Canada and America, I think I can help you with some of the questions you have about Canada. First and foremost I recommend that you visit! Go to St. Catherines, try to do local things (festivals, meetup groups, etc) mingle with locals to see if people feel friendly to you! Canada is a really huge country, and there are friendly and unfriendly people everywhere (just like you would find in America), but if I can make a very broad generalization, people in smaller cities tend to be more friendly than in larger cities. In terms of standard of living, that also varies hugely (like in America). Right now the areas doing the best are Alberta and Saskatchewan because of natural resources (oil, etc.), however that doesn't mean you can't do well in other areas of the country too. In terms of taxes and take-home pay, I would say i generally keep 70% of my paycheck (after taxes, retirement contributions, payments towards my benefits) are taken off. In return I do not need to make any separate payment towards any health insurance. I would recommend you go to a website that compares the cost of living between various cities (Cost of Living for example) to see what the difference would be for your specific situation. At the end of the day though, there has to be something about Canada that makes you want to move there. Do you like four distinct seasons? Do you like the people there (or at least the small part of Canada you are considering a move to)? Are you interested in winter sports? Do you like the scenery there? In my case, my girlfriend (thankfully) loves it here she finds the city I live in (Ottawa) to be beautiful, cosmopolitan and interesting. Definitely visit to find what your "pull" factors are (if any) before contemplating a move. Hope this helps!


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

We live in saskatoon and it is fantastic. 
Lovely city, nice people, not expensive compared to wages.

Local tax, federal tax, pension and insurance I lose 25% of my wages. so not bad at all.

Free health care. piss cheap fuel. Excellent opportunities and things to do.

I have hear toronto is not very good to live in, but i cant comment as I dont know. CAnada for us has been fantastic tho


----------



## jeesica2005 (Oct 8, 2011)

We're moving to Saskatoon in early spring next year, it great to read what you wrote Maca, we're just waiting for the LMO to be processed. Any thing you can tell me about the city would be helpful. What is the distance from one side of the rive to the other?
Thnx


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

jeesica2005 said:


> We're moving to Saskatoon in early spring next year, it great to read what you wrote Maca, we're just waiting for the LMO to be processed. Any thing you can tell me about the city would be helpful. What is the distance from one side of the rive to the other?
> Thnx



If you check google maps you will see, from one end of the city to the other, in regular traffic takes 16 to 20 minutes. you are so close to everything its crazy.

There are hugs malls all over the city, a farmers market on the water front which is lovely.

Alcohol laws are weird here. you cant buy drink in any shop other than the proper liquor store. And beer is quite costly. Wine and spirits are cheap. Not sure why.

Work is plentiful here. No reason for anyone to be out of work. Every shop, factory and office you see have jobs up. 

Saskjobs.ca is a great place to start for that.

We have furnished most of our apartment from Kijiji, except the bed and couch, which, in hindsight was silly. We were just a bit panicked to get them. 

I got car from kijiji to. 

Make sure both of you have valid full irish drivers licence. In saskatchewan you can swap it directly for a canadian one. sweet really. no test.

Dairy and chicken are weirdly expensive here. between 5 and 14 dollars a block for cheese.

You have a few stores and ill explain them like irish stores.

Safe way - super quinn
extra foods - lidl / aldi (but bigger)
Wallmart - (self explanitory, you can buy every thing from xmas decorations to bullets, your groceries and all your clothes)
Cost-Co - Cash and carry (50 bucks a year and you get way more for your money)
Sobies - Marks and Spencers (Really good fancy foods at good price)

There is more but thats the bulk of them. They will all have membership cards or offers, credit cards, that work like points at home, except they deduct it straight away.

Womens clothes can be found for excellent prices, but can also be found for high prices.

Learn the rules of the road. Very important. They are different. Like you can run a red light, only if you are turning right and there is no cars or pedestrians coming. 

The highways are monitored by camera and aircraft for speeding. 

London drugs is a pharmacy, electrical shop, groceries, clothes. very convenient for running in to get a few things. 

Avoid the alphabets when possible. Now, they are no worse than any city or big town in Ireland, and have been blown up to be so bad. They are a bit geto like. But best to be cautious.

The city is a piece of piss to navigate. It is a grid system or streets and avenues.

Ice skating is free down spedina which is cool. There is always lots on for kids and adults. 

Ask away for more info or pm me any time


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Maca_eire said:


> *Safeway* - super quinn
> extra foods - lidl / aldi (but bigger)
> *Walmart* - (self explanitory, you can buy every thing from xmas decorations to bullets, your groceries and all your clothes)
> *Costco* - Cash and carry (50 bucks a year and you get way more for your money)
> *Sobeys* - Marks and Spencers


Corrected spelling in case people want to look these places up.


----------



## GRUSSY (Dec 8, 2012)

Maca_eire

You sound like a font of info about Saskatoon! I've just been offered a job there ( Toyota motor vehicle mechanic) and hopefully if me and the girlfriend Alex pass the immigration will be moving there next winter with our little dachshund...

Obviously the weather seems to be a issue with some people but I've been told the summers are great!
I've just read your earlier post about wage deductions, that was a great help as I've been trying to find out a clear answer 

We've spent the weekend looking into houses and places to live... The east seems to be more expensive yet nicer? Heard reports of a few neighbourhoods on the west of the river? If you could expand 

We're into camping and skiing and snowboarding so a couple of winter/summer hobbies lol


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Corrected spelling in case people want to look these places up.


Thank you. I was just typing quick in a rush yesterday


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

GRUSSY said:


> Maca_eire
> 
> You sound like a font of info about Saskatoon! I've just been offered a job there ( Toyota motor vehicle mechanic) and hopefully if me and the girlfriend Alex pass the immigration will be moving there next winter with our little dachshund...
> 
> ...


We were not here for summer but we got here in september and it was roasting. 
Your employer will explain your tax and all that.
By law you ahve to pay your employment insurance and federal pension. 
We live in the north, near work. Its nice. Called Lawson heights. East is really nice, but a bit more costly, from an Irish point of view. But once both of you are earning here you really can afford more.

Dont get me wrong, it is not all sunshine and roses here, but things really are good.


----------



## GoldDragon (Feb 2, 2012)

CanadaBound2121 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've gotten some mixed reviews from people that I know that have moved to Canada (mostly Ontario). Some say it's great while others say it's terrible; there's a high cost of living relative to income, people are unfriendly if not downright mean, and drivers are nuts. My husband and I want to move up there because he could sponsor me, but I won't go someplace where we can't survive financially and/or emotionally. We have no real ties to where we're at now (moved for work) but I don't mind it here. I like how close we are to Boston and NYC.
> 
> I'd like to know people's _real_ experiences moving up there. How difficult is it to achieve the same quality of life you had in the US? Make friends?


I cannot address why the people you heard some negative things about Canada.
People can say negative things about any country.
And each individual is looking for something different.
I have never heard Canadians called mean before.
Makes one wonder where they hung out in Canada.
Nevertheless, in general, Canadians are friendly, polite, kind and helpful.
Of course there will always be an exception to the rule – in any country.
That aside, I guess it depends what you want here in Canada. 
If you could be specific I could be more helpful.
I can not do much with the generalizations.
Canada is a vast country. The terrain varies hugely.
Surviving emotionally will depend on you and that will depend, to a certain degree, on finding a place in Canada that you like.
As for financially, I cannot say anything – you gave no specific details. What field are you talking about, how much experience do you have.

Hope any of what I said helps.


Gold Dragon


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

GoldDragon said:


> I cannot address why the people you heard some negative things about Canada.
> People can say negative things about any country.
> And each individual is looking for something different.
> I have never heard Canadians called mean before.
> ...



I have to agree here. There are people who will find problems with everything. Give them gold they say they wanted silver. Give them free health care, good wages and a pension, and they say they want a better bus service. People will find fault no matter what. All I know is that right now, its better than Europe by a long way.

On the news this morning, export from Saskatchewan increased by 10.4 % for the first 11 months, translating to 2.1 billion dollars. Not many provinces or countries can say that.

As for canadians not being nice, 99% of them are lovely. But like every where, you have some bad people. YOu have some junkies, some homeless. But no different than anywhere else.

And I think emotionally you will be fine. I know a family that brough 5 kids under 9 over with them, and have no opertunity to travel home to see family again, but they get on with it and enjoy their new better life


----------



## jeesica2005 (Oct 8, 2011)

We're looking to move near Hampton village, any heads up n house rental companies? Thanks so much


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

Not a huge amount in the way of agencies from what I see.

Check out Kijiji.ca


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Maca_eire said:


> Dairy and chicken are weirdly expensive here. between 5 and 14 dollars a block for cheese.


Cheese can be had much cheaper than that, especially when it is on sale.




> Sobies - Marks and Spencers (Really good fancy foods at good price)


Sobeys is nothing like M&S. Sobeys is strictly a grocery store. But it is a national chain so the prices are competitive and they have weekly sales (the circular will either be delivered to your door or you can pick one up as you walk into the store).




> They will all have membership cards or offers, credit cards, that work like points at home, except they deduct it straight away.



They are points cards, not membership cards. In other words, you do not need to be a member to shop there except, of course, for Costco (same as Costco in the UK).




> Like you can run a red light, only if you are turning right and there is no cars or pedestrians coming.


You cannot 'run' a red light. You can turn right on a red light but you must obey the light and come to a complete stop before proceeding.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

CanadaBound2121 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've gotten some mixed reviews from people that I know that have moved to Canada (mostly Ontario). Some say it's great while others say it's terrible; there's a high cost of living relative to income, people are unfriendly if not downright mean, and drivers are nuts.




It is great. The cost of living is higher than in the US but we get a lot more than you would in the US, like free healthcare. People are not at all unfriendly. Well maybe they are in Toronto but that has nothing to do with Canada and everything to do with it being a large city of several million people. And the drivers are far from nuts except for in Quebec. I have had a tougher time driving in Michigan than I ever have in Canada.


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

colchar said:


> Cheese can be had much cheaper than that, especially when it is on sale.
> Normal shops wothout sales it os extremely costly compared to ireland.
> 
> 
> ...


In ireland we call going through a red light even after stopping, running a red. And i did write if the way is clear and only to turn right. 

And it also depends where in canada you live when it comes ro prices of things.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Maca_eire said:


> In ireland we call going through a red light even after stopping, running a red. And i did write if the way is clear and only to turn right.


Yeah but you have to be careful about that here as 'running a red light' has a different meaning in the Canadian context. I know you were speaking to someone from Ireland but best to get them ready for Canada by using our terminology.


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

Ya good point. Just using terminology home. Thats why i said learn the rules. That way no miscomunications


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

colchar said:


> It is great. The cost of living is higher than in the US but we get a lot more than you would in the US, like free healthcare. People are not at all unfriendly. Well maybe they are in Toronto but that has nothing to do with Canada and everything to do with it being a large city of several million people. And the drivers are far from nuts except for in Quebec. I have had a tougher time driving in Michigan than I ever have in Canada.


I've been in Montreal now for almost 3 months, and I'm here from London, UK.

The people are friendly and I don't think making friends, especially if you are willing to make a bit of an effort (but that's the same worldwide really!). I'm told the Quebecois people are very friendly even out side of Montreal, just need to make a little effort with some French (I will out soon when the weather warmer and I start exploring outside the city more).

The cost of living in Canada is high, and I've come from London so that's saying something! I've found clothes, food, groceries and toiletries to be ore expensive. The cost of a night out is probably around the same, although the fact that taxes are never listed in the price + 15% tip does drive that cost up! You definitely won't like the cost of gas!

I am earning about the same here as I was in UK (before taxes) but I am taking home less money after taxes. Go figure. I am a single guy so I get no allowances.

Related to this point - healthcare may be "free" but it has to be paid for somehow. But I am sure you have read all the arguments for/against in all your papers! My employer offers private healthcare and I was told that in Quebec i must take this option (costs me about $120 month).

I think Quebec is probably one of the more expensive provinces, but the cost of things seem to be higher than rest of Canada (and also happens to have high levels of corruption apparently!). I was speaking to a friend from the US and she has a lot of comparison between both countries. She agreed with with about the costs compared to the US. I certainly felt the US to be much much cheaper.

Don't get me wrong, this post is not meant to sound negative in anyway, I'm really enjoying my time here - the people are great and there is so much stuff to do and see. And there seems to be plenty of jobs so if you are having a hard time in US then a good move. I was just a little surprised that there was a huge difference compared to the US.

Good luck.


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

JimJams said:


> I've been in Montreal now for almost 3 months, and I'm here from London, UK.
> 
> The people are friendly and I don't think making friends, especially if you are willing to make a bit of an effort (but that's the same worldwide really!). I'm told the Quebecois people are very friendly even out side of Montreal, just need to make a little effort with some French (I will out soon when the weather warmer and I start exploring outside the city more).
> 
> ...


How much is gas in Quebec?
Here is Saskatoon it is exactly half the price as gas in Ireland. I filled my 2.7 litre from empty for 50 dollars yesterday. A 1.6 at home cost over 80 euro to fill.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Maca_eire said:


> How much is gas in Quebec?
> Here is Saskatoon it is exactly half the price as gas in Ireland. I filled my 2.7 litre from empty for 50 dollars yesterday. A 1.6 at home cost over 80 euro to fill.


It varies, almost overnight. I've seen it as low as $1.25 to $1.44 per litre. At the moment I've seen it vary between $1.4 and 1.44 depending on the gas station. But prices have been going between the above 2 figures for the past few months.

Obviously cost of filling up your tank will vary depending on your car... I don't drive here so it is not affecting me at the moment...


----------



## ItsJoJo (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi everyone, newbie here 

I'm looking to move to Canada in the next couple of years and was just wondering on where to move to! I will be a single mother if I do get to immigrate, and hope to continue practising as a social worker. So clearly I would like to move somewhere that has good schools, low tax and cost of living. Any advice would be great


----------



## hares (Dec 27, 2012)

You probably are going to find as many opinions as people are. Ultimately it all comes down as to how well prepared you are to leave behind the home you knew and make Canada your new home. It is not about people being rude or nice, you have those in every single corner of the world. In terms of "quality of life being as good as America's" - as far as I know its been actually getting modestly better on this side of the border while it as been getting notoriusly worse down south over the past decade.


----------



## hares (Dec 27, 2012)

ItsJoJo said:


> Hi everyone, newbie here
> 
> I'm looking to move to Canada in the next couple of years and was just wondering on where to move to! I will be a single mother if I do get to immigrate, and hope to continue practising as a social worker. So clearly I would like to move somewhere that has good schools, low tax and cost of living. Any advice would be great


That would be Manitoba or Alberta. Keep in mind that it's winterland (they don't call it Winterpeg for nothing..) Keep in mind best social programs are run by provinces that have good fiscal balance sheets. Quebec had one if not the one of the best in North America - but now is down the drain and being run by a separatist party (PQ) it is quite unpredictably what might happen there over the next 4-yrs. :focus:

Sorry for the detour there .. anyhow hope this helps!


----------



## giangkun (Dec 28, 2012)

*The Meaning Of Like*



CanadaBound2121 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've gotten some mixed reviews from people that I know that have moved to Canada (mostly Ontario). Some say it's great while others say it's terrible; there's a high cost of living relative to income, people are unfriendly if not downright mean, and drivers are nuts. My husband and I want to move up there because he could sponsor me, but I won't go someplace where we can't survive financially and/or emotionally. We have no real ties to where we're at now (moved for work) but I don't mind it here. I like how close we are to Boston and NYC.
> 
> I'd like to know people's _real_ experiences moving up there. How difficult is it to achieve the same quality of life you had in the US? Make friends?


Hi, I'm Giangkun form Malaysia.
The answer for Like is: 
1)To agree with something
2)To make a link
For example if we use this word in Facebook we make a connection, and it has a another benefit 
we are also displayed in that page in which we click on like.
so our connection with our friends is still maked.


----------



## jeesica2005 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow thanks so much, we would like to live in Hampton village, just finding it difficult to find rentals there, I'm also looking for a medical centre near that area, any names would be helpful too! Big ask but need to buy cars, rent house, and me a job!
Thanks again
Jess


----------



## beamontreal (Jan 8, 2013)

CanadaBound2121 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've gotten some mixed reviews from people that I know that have moved to Canada (mostly Ontario). Some say it's great while others say it's terrible; there's a high cost of living relative to income, people are unfriendly if not downright mean, and drivers are nuts. My husband and I want to move up there because he could sponsor me, but I won't go someplace where we can't survive financially and/or emotionally. We have no real ties to where we're at now (moved for work) but I don't mind it here. I like how close we are to Boston and NYC.
> 
> I'd like to know people's _real_ experiences moving up there. How difficult is it to achieve the same quality of life you had in the US? Make friends?


I do not agree. We live near Monteal since 2 years and we bought a 5 bedrooms house, everything is great.
SNIP


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

JimJams said:


> It varies, almost overnight. I've seen it as low as $1.25 to $1.44 per litre. At the moment I've seen it vary between $1.4 and 1.44 depending on the gas station. But prices have been going between the above 2 figures for the past few months.
> 
> Obviously cost of filling up your tank will vary depending on your car... I don't drive here so it is not affecting me at the moment...


Wow thats a lot. In sask at moment it is $1.04.9 I fill my 2.7 for about 50 dollars. And seems it wil go down another bit.


----------

